
Would you pay to get rid of ads? Meet 'Contributor' by Google - tenscores
http://tenscores.com/daily/adwords/google-contributor-201411240700/#.VHO-P7DXeRI.hackernews
======
tbc0
I'm now on waitlist. Reminded me to check in on another idea: content
liberation. Consider the success story of the Debian Administrators Handbook.
Brilliant! [http://debian-handbook.info/liberation/](http://debian-
handbook.info/liberation/)

